# Accessible Shower drain Location?



## JPohling (Jan 3, 2013)

Code: 2010 California building code and perhaps ADA

Location, Commercial building in California

I cannot seem to find a definitive answer to "is there a specific location required for the shower drain?"  All of the CBC diagrams show the drain as centered in the floor of the shower area.  The 2001 CBC had a little blurb for the drain location being "within 6" from the rear wall" of the enclosure.  This was for a  "accessible dwelling unit" and a 42"x48" shower.

Is there any code reference regarding the actual location of the drain?  floor surface to be 2% max slope in any direction.  We will be specifying a floor drain in the area outside of the shower as well.  any drain location requirements for this area?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## lunatick (Jan 4, 2013)

IMO, ADASAD and its state counterparts should be more concerned on the floor slope than on the drain. (other than say drains capacity to discharge the water and ponding concerns)

There are all manners of drain types.

Such as a trench, linear or channel drain (same term for same thing) which would allow you to shed the surface water.

hence, you can place it wherever it would function best.

If the code mandates it to be placed, 1) it would likely assume a drain type and 2) would limit or prohibit ability for new products that may offer better operations to be use.

Here is one product example

INFINITY DRAIN


----------



## Phil B (Mar 30, 2022)

The ADA figures for the typical 3' x 3' shower compartment don't address the drain location with respect to slope,(or I am missing it). Centering the drain results in only a 3/8" drop to the drain if you adhere to 1/4" per foot slope. If you move the drains to the back, the drain drops, but the slope to the back wall exceeds the 1/4" per foot. These showers must overflow frequently!


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 30, 2022)

Use a trench drain at the rear and the issue is resolved?


----------



## Yikes (Mar 30, 2022)

Phil B said:


> The ADA figures for the typical 3' x 3' shower compartment don't address the drain location with respect to slope,(or I am missing it). Centering the drain results in only a 3/8" drop to the drain if you adhere to 1/4" per foot slope. If you move the drains to the back, the drain drops, but the slope to the back wall exceeds the 1/4" per foot. These showers must overflow frequently!
> View attachment 8744


If you move the drains to the back, there is nothing that says the slope at the back wall must exceed 1/4" per foot.
You can keep it at 1/4" per foot for that 8" run - - it just means that you won't have a uniformly level elevation of the transition from the floor to the wall.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 30, 2022)

Build the entire bath area floor like a shower pan and it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Genduct (Mar 30, 2022)

Seems that close to a wall would make it easier for the plumber to connect the vent,  cqn't see the drain location as an impediment to ADA Use


----------

